# Champ 5f1 kit - in Canada?



## Seratone

A friend and I really want to build a couple of Champ 5f1 clones - after trying out a 1959 original Fender Champ....

I've done some research with sites like Mojotone etc. I'm really looking for a Champ kit - and most importantly a Champ Tweed Cabinet maker in Canada. I've talked to the guys at Trinity - but they don't have a 5F1 kit.

I sort of have a household rule not to buy anything from the States right now.

Anyone know of any Canadian Distributors (especially for Cabinets)?...or possibly quality kits from Asia?


----------



## greco

Is this of any interest?

http://www.ceriatone.com/productSubPages/ACChampUltra/ChampUltra_Complete.htm


----------



## StevieMac

Derek Bell in Trenton can build you the cab and he delivers to the GTA. You can view some of his work and reach him via his kijiji ads: http://www.kijiji.ca/o-posters-other-ads/8068220

Any 5F1 build kits I'm aware of would need to be imported, with those from Triode Electronics being the very best value IMO (i.e. quality of components/$). If you do get their 5F1 kit, I highly recommend paying the $5 upcharge for a 15 watt OT, which allows more output tube options (e.g. 6L6 & EL34). You might find a bare chassis for less elsewhere but, after separate shipping costs, you'd likely still come out ahead just getting it all from Triode: http://store.triodestore.com/5f1kit.html


----------



## gtone

Ooh, a 5F1 with an EL34 or 6L6 - now that sounds interesting!


----------



## sammyr

A1 electronics in etobicoke is a distributor for hammond and has 5f1 style chassis (link). I've built a few champ style heads using hammond transformers and 15 watt OT's (hammond 125 series). I use a blank aluminum hammond chassis and punch it myself and then wire it using a blank turret board or point to point. the upside and downside of the hammond 125 series is they are tapped for 2.5k, 5k and 10k as opposed to the champ spec 8k. the hammond 290ax or 272bx both are suitable as power transformers for running bigger bottle tubes and other rectifiers.


----------



## sammyr

With the exception of the mallory caps 99% of these goosed up champs was sourced locally in the gta. even the old stock rectifier and 6v6 (at a1 and toronto electronic surplus on sheffield). The only thing I would advise about building these oversized champs is that the hammond aluminum chassis are pretty thin. The steel are stronger but they're painted and I'm not sure how well they would do in terms of shielding so I haven't bothered trying yet. You may want to reinforce the area where the transformers are weighing down the chassis to prevent it from bending under the weight.


----------



## greco

A lot of great info and pics in this thread!


----------



## FarmerTedsCBGs

Seratone said:


> A friend and I really want to build a couple of Champ 5f1 clones - after trying out a 1959 original Fender Champ....
> 
> I've done some research with sites like Mojotone etc. I'm really looking for a Champ kit - and most importantly a Champ Tweed Cabinet maker in Canada. I've talked to the guys at Trinity - but they don't have a 5F1 kit.
> 
> I sort of have a household rule not to buy anything from the States right now.
> 
> Anyone know of any Canadian Distributors (especially for Cabinets)?...or possibly quality kits from Asia?


Tube amp kits can be expensive. A more affordable alternative is to find used vintage amp chassis online (fleabay, for example) that have the 5Y3, 6V6, 12ax7 tube compliment. If the chassis has the power and output transformers, you have the backbone of a fine amp project. All you need then is about $10 on components (capacitors, resistors), check for proper fuse/holder, switch, lamp, etc., and a fresh set of tubes (about $45 online).
I just built a 5F1 clone from a fleabay special that had tubes. Total cost for the project was $75 CAD.


----------



## TeleToons

Here is a good donor amp. Fender Bronco (Solid State) Amp | amps, pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## jb welder

That's a solid state Bronco which, unfortunately, has nothing of any real use in a tube amp, aside from the cabinet.


----------

